# 1920's Standard Gas Stove



## beowoulf90

Good Morning everyone,

I have for sale a 1920's Standard Gas Equipment Corp. Vulcan Division stove for sale.
I am asking $400 or Best offer. I have it listed locally for $500 or best offer.

It does need some loving and working condition is unknown at this time.

But it is in good shape and from what I can tell just needs cleaned up.

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n307/beowoulf90/1920s%20Standard%20Gas%20Stove%20Vulcan%20Divison/DSC00017_zps8d825e0e.jpg


There are other pictures in the album.

Please let me know if you can't view them...


I will consider any and all trades. I should have said that from the start..


----------



## beowoulf90

No interest?

I do know this stove was hooked up to propane.. There is also 2 racks in the oven and one in the warmer..

I may just keep it and use it as my BBQ grill / Outside cooktop..I guess I'll build a shed/covering for this...


----------



## Evons hubby

Its a nice one, would love to have it for my outside kitchen but the freight would eat me alive. I would also have to convert it to natural gas. If I were you, I would definitely consider building yourself an outside kitchen (covered deck) and use it during the warmer weather. Especially if you do much canning.


----------



## beowoulf90

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Its a nice one, would love to have it for my outside kitchen but the freight would eat me alive. I would also have to convert it to natural gas. If I were you, I would definitely consider building yourself an outside kitchen (covered deck) and use it during the warmer weather. Especially if you do much canning.


That seems to be the plan now..


----------



## jbowyer01

Oh I wish you lived closer. That would be perfect for my kitchen.


----------



## beowoulf90

Unfortunately I'm not making any trips that far south in the immediate future. At least none that I know of...


----------



## HerseyMI

Great old stove! Vulcan was and still is Top Shelf commercial cooking equipment!


----------

